# Cargador de bateria automatico controlado por circuito histeresis



## ManuEleZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Holas buenas soy primerizo en este foro y pues les comentaré el problema que tengo.
Estoy haciendo un cargador de bateria controlado por circuito histeresis vale decir que a un nivel de voltaje se cargue mi bateria y a otro nivel mas alto de voltaje se descargue (por sí sola), me sale ese cambio a los niveles calculados pero mi problema está en que a la salida del circuito histeresis conecto un transistor para que conmute y con ello a la salida de éste un Relé.
CUando conecto la bateria al control y al cargador por medio del relé éste cambia de estado haciendo que la bateria nunca se cargue y lo tome en un comienzo como si ha estado cargado y está en descarga.

Espero haberme dejado entender y pues el diagrama los ayudará a que me entiendan mejor, Gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 5, 2009)

Tu diagrama no lo veo nada bien.

El relevador no debe ir en el emisor de el transistor npn.

debes poner el comparador con las entradas al reves para que te produsca la histeresis.

Te explico un poco del circuito que subi.

Conectas la bateria al relevador con el contacto "normalmente cerrado" en el cargador.

Cuando el voltage de la bateria (que esta en la entrada no inversora el cual puedes variar con la resistencia variable de 5k) sobrepase el voltage en la entrada inversora del circuito integrado tendras el voltage de salida maximo el cual exitara a los 2 transistores, uno para indicar que esta cargando y el otro para exitar el relevador y conectar la carga.

En el momento que cambia de 0V en la salida del comparador a el voltage maximo de salida, La resistencia de realimentacion inyectara un poco mas de corriente en la entrada no inversora eso ara que el voltage presente suba mas.
Ejemplo: si la bateria alcanza un voltaje de 4.8V en la entrada no inversora, cuando el voltage sube en la salida realimenta el integrado y sube el voltage (por ejemplo) a 5V. Lo que hace que cuando baje el voltage de la bateria supongamos a 11V, sigua habiendo un voltaje un poco mayor en la entrada no inversora, lo que hara que el circuito tenga histeresis.


Los puntos A son donde va la bateria, puse 2 baterias en el dibujo pero es la misma


----------



## ManuEleZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola gracias por tu aporte lo tomaré en cuenta, entiendo tu diagrama hay varias formas de plantear la histeresis, la que tengo en el diagrama no es la que estoy usando, sólo el transistor y el Relé (relevador).
Mi problema no es en la histéresis ni mucho menos en los cambios del comparador, sino que al conectar la bateria al circuito de control; el relevador hace el cambio de pines de NC a NA y nunca comienza cargando a pesar que mi VTL es menor que el voltaje en la bateria (osea lo toma como si ha estado cargada y está en proceso de descarga). 
Mi pregunta es la siguiente:
¿cuál crees que sea el problema del porque el relevador cambia de contactos?
¿sabes si hay otra forma de acoplar la bateria? (que no sea con relevador).
¿Porque no debe ir el relevador al emisor del transistor?


Muchas gracias 
Exitos[/b]


----------



## chiisai (Nov 3, 2010)

saludos...
y el valor del transistor cual es?


----------



## kurstain (Feb 21, 2011)

quisas lo que te sucede es que la salida de tu operacional tiene un offset y no te entrega 0.
la tension que te entrega cuando tu crees que esta en 0 y no esta alimenta el transistor y no permite el corte de este.
arreglalo con un diodo zener a la salida del am.op de unos 5v o ai ve tu. la gracia es que este zener no te deja pasar corriente al transistor amenos que halla superado el voltaje. y si por ejemplo la salida '1' de tu am.op son 9 o 13 V vas a saturar  el transistor y si la salida '0' es por ejemplo 1.23 V no te permitira alimentar el transistor.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 22, 2011)

Un par de dudas respecto al último esquema Manu, para qué está R y qué tipo de operacional o comparador estás usando?


----------



## DSP (Feb 22, 2011)

Que tal compañeros

Aqui les dejo un circuito que utilizo para cargar baterias con histeresis. Se vale opinar.

Ver el archivo adjunto prbs 555.rar

Este circuito se debe calibrar ingresando un voltaje de alguna fuente variable. En el voltaje minimo (yo ocupo 12.3v) el pot1 debe dar 3v y en el voltaje maximo (yo cupo 14.7v) el pot2 debe dar 6v.

Esto es asi porque el 555 lo alimento con 9v regulados y sus comparadores internos toman como referencia 3 y 6v debido a las resistencias internas.

No es la mejor manera de hacerlo pero es sencillo y me ha funcionado.

Saludos!!


----------



## Numero1Z (Mar 5, 2011)

Disculpa amigo DSP en tu circuito, este es automatico es decir, deja de cargara a la bateria en cuanta esta llega a su carga maxima?


----------



## DSP (Mar 9, 2011)

> Disculpa amigo DSP en tu circuito, este es automatico es decir, deja de cargara a la bateria en cuanta esta llega a su carga maxima?



Asi es, el 555 tiene un comparador que detecta el nivel minimo y se setea un FF interno, y otro comparador detecta el nivel maximo y resetea el FF.

Saludos


----------



## chairas2004 (Sep 14, 2011)

gracias portu aportacion y espero que suman mas


----------

